# Bringing Down the Queen Bee (ch 1-5) - Matt L./Observer (BBW (Mult), Psych, ~SWS)



## Observer (Jul 4, 2007)

_BBW (Multiple), Intrigue, Psychology, ~SWG _- High school poltics gets pretty intense when the cheerleaders and chubby chicks mix it up.

*BRINGING DOWN THE QUEEN BEE 
By Matt L. and the Observer

(A novella based on the CWWF Mean Girls series
but with added material )​*
*CHAPTER ONE : A NEW ARRIVAL LEARNS THE RULES *

It was the middle of July when Cady Heron and family settled into their new dwelling located in the prestigious North Shore Chicago suburb of White Oaks. Their new home was just like all the rest in the uppity community, rich in Victoria style mansions and the white collar class of legal eagles and saw bones that lived there. 

Cady’s mom was teaching psychology at Northwestern University; her dad was a well known bio-chemist recently awarded a grant by a world class company for research. Much like her parents, Cady was an intellectual giant; whereas most girls her age busied their time with fashion and guys, Cady was very much into reading and not just romance novels. 

Cady’s taste included science journals and the classics, French poetry and psychology textbooks. Cady was a true bookworm. Although she was on the mature side of 18, she lacked knowledge in fashion and cosmetics and the various other trademark traits of the average 18 year old female. 

Her wardrobe mainly consisted of pull over sweatshirts and sweat pants that only exaggerated her chubby apple shaped figure. The 210-pound Cady had a cute oval shaped face decorated by light brown frame glasses and her fiery red hair looked a dark shade of orange in the moonlight. Not much of a social animal, Cady was a loner. It was therefore no surprise, and of no great concern to her, that by the first day of school, she hadn’t met a single new friend. 

This was about to change. It was the last week of August and Cady shuffled quietly into her first class. Her white T-shirt showed off the largest roll that circled her waist and her gray sweat pants snuggly pressed against her plump behind and thick thighs. Sporting a brand new hairstyle set in pigtails, Cady lowered her head and blushed while the teacher, Mrs. Yorke, introduced her to the class. 

“Ladies and gentleman, we have a new arrival at Lincoln High, her name is Cady Heron.” A few unwelcome snickers erupted from the back of the class where Lincoln high’s royalty sat. This was the top rung of the local social ladder, a court of 18 year olds filled with lofty notions of themselves, namely Gretchen Wieners, Karen Smith and the queen bee herself, Regina George. 

Regina George proudly sported her perfect golden blond hair, her perfect complexion and her perfect wardrobe that clung to her perfect svelte body. Regina had come a long way from her first days in middle school. She had learned that having a perfect, aesthetic face only heightened her popularity, while her trendy attire could be put to good use camouflaging her distinct child bearing hips. 

Mrs. Yorke briefly lifted an eyebrow to the back of the glass, then turned her attention back to Cady, “Please tell us a little bit about yourself.” 

Biting her lip, Cady shook her head and then relinquished a little information, “I’m from the Southwest side of Chicago; we just moved here in July after my dad received a grant from Down’s Chemicals for research and my mom wanted to be closer to her classes where she teaches.” 

Mrs. Yorke leaned back in her chair and positioned herself in Cady’s direction, “That’s all quite interesting, but tell us something about yourself. What are your hobbies, your interests?” 

Cady squinted as she thought hard for a second, “Ah, I like to read. Mainly science and stuff like that.” 

Regina softly blurted out, “Nerd” and her clique delighted the queen with a few giggles. After all, it was best to acknowledge the queen. 

Mrs. Yorke let out a groan and corrected Regina on the spot. “That’s not very civil Regina. Meet me after class for a conference.” Regina rolled her eyes as Mrs. Yorke instructed Cady to take a seat. 

Cady planted her well-fed body behind a desk in the center row and a pretty African American girl who sat next to her winked and smiled, “I’m Starling Adams, we’ve got to talk.” 

Cady nodded, then turned face forward and focused on class. 

Once class ended, Regina told her clique to wait for her outside the classroom and then she proceeded to Mrs. Yorke. Regina’s big brown doe eyes sparkled with false innocence and she pouted as her fingers played with a strand of gorgeous blond mane. 

“Did I do something wrong?” Regina asked. Mrs. Yorke was, pardon the pun, old school. As an educator since the 1950’s, didn’t cotton to the practices of the newer teachers and their fancy techniques. Mrs. Yorke told it as it was: 

“Maybe to your peers you’re something special. Heaven only knows why. But to me you’re simply a spoiled brat who’s unjustly popular. Need I warn you that your looks will only take you so far in real life.” 

Mrs. Yorke noticed Regina’s bored expression and upped the ante, “I suggest you pay more attention to your studies young lady.” 

Regina blew a loose curl out of her eyes, “Yeah, I know, or else I won’t be accepted into an ivory league school.”

A sarcastic grin took to Mrs. Yorke’s face, “If your grade point average drops any lower, you’ll be dropped from the cheerleading squad. You have the capacity to be a top student but you’re too focused on being popular. If you are dropped from the squad I’ll make it my top priority that you’re enrolled in all the advanced classes to make it harder on to get back on. I’ll see to it that not only will you fail, you won’t graduate with your friends.” 

Regina was only concerned with the squad, not her future after school. After all, how could she be queen on campus if not on the squad? One could only be part of the elitist clique if they were cheerleaders. This was a rule Regina had made herself. Her popularity would surely nose dive if she were expelled from the squad. 

“You can’t kick me off cheerleading,” Regina protested, “you’re not the advisor.”

Mrs. Yorke chuckled; “You’ll do that yourself with the grades you’ve been making. Let me warn you that you should be very nice to Cady Heron. I’ve seen her transcripts and she’s exceedingly intelligent. You might need her help in the future to stay on the squad.” 

Regina wholeheartedly disagreed, “Never!” 

A while later; Cady paused at the drinking fountain for a sip of water, wiping her lips with her arm. She turned around and there standing in front of her was none other than Regina George and crew. 

Cady politely acknowledged Regina with swift nod and began to walk away, though immediately Regina’s friends stepped in front of her. 

“Hey new girl, we need to talk”, Regina snapped. 

Cady, naturally polite, cordially smiled, “Yeah, sure. What’s up?” 

Regina’s glanced over the well fed Cady with a catty grin, interrupting the beauty of her cover girl face, “I think we should go over the rules.” 

Cady adjusted her book bag over her shoulder, “Rules? What rules?” 

Regina paused long enough to toss her vibrant mane over her shoulders, “First off, remember who you are. You’re not to speak to anyone of us unless spoken to first. In the cafeteria, and I’m sure you’ll be there often; you’re to sit with your peers, and stay clear of the tables where we sit.” 

Cady tried to speak, but Regina wouldn’t let her get a word in edge wise. “You’re not to associate with any of the guys in our clique or bother them. Remember who you are.” 

Cady nervously giggled, “I just want to get an education, I’m not looking to hook up with anyone.”

“Then we’re on the same page?” Regina sternly asked. 

Cady tilted her head, “I guess, but perhaps you can elaborate a little? What do you mean by, remember who you are?” 

Chuckles emerged from within the popular clique that stood in front of Cady. Regina rolled her eyes and sarcastically replied, “And you’re suppose to be so intelligent? You ditz, you’re a fat nerd. The bottom of the social ladder.” 

Pushing up her glasses, Cady smirked, “Then might I give you a little advice?” 

Regina turned to her friends, then back to Cady, wrinkles forming across her forehead as she squinted, “Advice? Advice about what?” 

“You might want to try a different facial cleanser; you’re starting to break out.” 

Regina’s jaw dropped as Cady continued, “Try PH 31; you can pick it up at any Walgreen's.” 

Cady then plowed through the crew and was off to her next class. 

Regina looked at her friends, “I’m breaking out?” 

They all stood in silence. It’s best not to upset the queen. However, Gretchen finally admitted, “Ah, yeah. But just a little.” 

Regina hurried off to the ladies room to check on her appearance, her crew following behind. The rest of the school day went without incident. Later, as Cady was walking across the school campus, a voice sung out to her. “Hey new girl! Cady!” 

Cady promptly looked over her shoulder and discovered Starling Adam’s waving her over while huddled in a circle of friends. 

Starling Adam’s was a real knock out. Her long esthetic black hair was highlighted with streaks of azure, complimenting her beauteous oval shaped face and she celebrated her amply endowed figure in a burnt red T-shirt and khaki shorts. Somewhere near the 160-pound mark, Starling had a cute double chin, soft protruding belly and luscious large thighs. Starling’s redundantly buxom figure wasn’t without wide hips to match and a rather plump bubble butt. 

Starling left her comrades and proceeded to meet up with Cady and grinned. “Remember me from this morning?” 

Cady remarked that she did, then Starling invited her to meet her friends. 

Cady giggled, “Yeah, the bottom rung of the social ladder.” 

Starling reacted, a tad unhinged by the remark, “Hey, what’s up with the attitude? I thought you might want to make some new friends?” 

Cady reassured Starling, “I didn’t mean to come off obnoxious, it was just something that uppity Regina chick said to me.” 

Starling’s demeanor returned to her usual happy go lucky nature, “Ah, you’ve had your first run in with the queen bee? I’ll fill you in on all the history later, but first, I want to introduce you to my friends.” 

Starling proceeded to introduce Cady to her crew, a bunch of nice girls, deemed nerds or worse by those in the socially elite crowd. 

A few minutes later, Cady and Starling strolled off campus with one other friend, Ellie Porter. Ellie, whose given name was Eleanor, was the heaviest girl in school, but had style and culture. Nearly 250-pounds, Ellie wore her blondish- brown mane in an upright hairstyle that showed off her gorgeous face. Her attire was nothing less than the best that Lane Bryant had to offer. 

Making their way through the football field, the girls came across Regina and the other cheerleaders stepping unto the field for practice. Karen Smith jogged out ahead of the pack and tripped over a pile of dirt, while Gretchen tossed her hair into the air, displaying the fine art of flirting. Cady stood wide eyed, amazed at the sight of a group football players actually carrying Regina over their heads unto the turf. 

“I hate those cows,” Starling remarked with anger. 

Ellie nudged her shoulder against Cady; “Starling has every right to be bitter. She was up for a spot on the squad, but Regina made sure she wouldn’t make it.” 

Starling turned to Ellie, “Like you don’t also have a bone to pick with Regina?” 

Ellie nodded, “Yeah, sure. But I was never one of popular girls.” 

Starling noticed Cady’s confused expression and invited the new girl over to her home. “Hey Cady, why not join Ellie and me over by my house? We’ll have some tacos and bring you up to speed about Regina and everything!” 

Cady happily agreed, to which Ellie responded, “Cool, Starling’s maid makes the best tacos ever!” 

Cady took one last glance in Regina’s direction and snapped back her head with a loud chuckle! 

Starling questioned Cady, “What’s so funny?” 

Cady grinned, “A little while ago I advised Regina to put hemorrhoid ointment on her face.” 

Ellie giggled as Starling shouted, “I just knew we we’re going to be friends!” 

A while later the three friends were seated around the kitchen table, enjoying tacos and deep in conversation. 

Ellie nibbled on her taco, “I was once Regina’s best friend. Long before high school and long before Regina was sent to fat camp.” 

Cady pushed up her glasses, then bit into her taco; “Regina used to be fat?” 

Ellie grinned, then briefly paused to sip on her ice tea, “Back in the first year of intermediate school she was this timid butterball who would eat so much macaroni and cheese, I’m surprised it didn’t come out of her ears. We used to go everywhere together, do everything together. Like I said, we we’re best friends. After her mother made her go to fat camp, Regina was so different. Her attitude changed, her style in clothes, everything. By the time summer was over and we were here we started to drift apart. By the next year, she’d ignore me whenever I would see her at school. Now she treats me like I’m a second class citizen and when she does speak to me, it’s usually something rude.” 

Ellie placed her hand on her hip and began to mimic Regina, “Oh Ms. Porker, I think the cafeteria is open for lunch.” 

Ellie tilted head, “It was like we were never friends.” 

Starling helped herself to a second taco, “I was never really Regina’s friend, but we hung out in the same circle and had mutual friends, including Gretchen Wieners, who to this day won’t speak to me at all anymore.” 

Ellie encouraged Starling to continue with the story and she promptly obliged. 

Starling squeezed the soft love handled that circled her waist, “In junior year I wasn’t the least bit chubby. I was up for a spot on the squad, but Regina, who had just emerged as the queen bee, thought I might show her up. So she made a few rules. The first rule was that cheerleaders could only associate within her clique; this meant, at lunch, unless you were a cheerleader, you couldn’t sit at their table. The second rule was, cheerleaders couldn’t weigh more than 130-pounds.” 

Tilting her head, Starling adjusted her T-shirt, then circled the width of her spongy potbelly, “Gretchen was the first to suggest that I wasn’t cheerleading material coz I was a few pounds heavier then Regina’s stupid rule.” 

Starling rolled her eyes and giggled, “Some friend, huh? I wasn’t even given a chance to try out because Regina convinced the coach that I was much too pudgy to look good in the uniform. ” 

Starling grinned, “That winter I acquired an additional twenty-five or so pounds but, I’m not complaining, I think I still look good.” 

Cady shook her head and smiled, “You look beautiful.” 

Starling sipped her ice tea, “So do you.” 

Lifting her eyebrows, Starling looked over Cady and eased back into her chair, “Don’t get me wrong Cady, you’re very pretty.” 

Cady finished off her taco, “Yeah, but what?” 

“You’re very pretty, but I think we can make improvements”, Starling replied. 

Ellie turned to Starling, “You talking about giving Cady a makeover?” 

Cady blinked, “A makeover? I’m really not sure?” 

Starling bounced off of her chair, “Be cool Cady. We’re just going to fine tune your assets.” 

Starling walked over to Cady and removed her glasses, “Why are you hiding your gorgeous eyes behind these dorky looking things? Ever hear of contacts?” 

Cady politely listened to Starling who ran through a list of proposed alterations. “Saturday we’ll give you the works. Hair, wardrobe and cosmetics.” 

Ellie assured Cady with a wide smile, “Don’t get your panties in a bunch, we’ll have fun.” 

Meanwhile; Regina entered Walgreen's and purchased a tube of PH 31, which she used that very night before bedtime. Next day at school, Regina had an extraordinary radiance about herself. The hemorrhoid cream actually worked! The few zits that had marred Regina’s flawless face had vanished. Before entering class, Regina with her preppy entourage lagging behind her approached Cady. 

Regina was all smiles, “Hey new girl.” 

Cady raised her eyebrows, “Now what? And by the way, it’s Cady.” 

Regina turned to her friends, then shrugged her shoulders before returning her attention back to Cady, “What’s with the attitude? I just wanted to thank you for the face cream you suggested. It did the trick.” 

Cady was a little bit surprised by Regina’s reaction. Didn’t she know the cream was for her butt not her face? 

“Think nothing of it, I was glad to help”, Cady remarked politely with a wide grin that exaggerated her plump second chin. 

Regina’s finger’s played with a strand of her shining blond hair, “Ah, what would you say if I invited you to be our friend, with all the perks that go with it?” 

Nervously Cady adjusted her pink T-shirt over the spacious roll of fat that circled her mid-section, “I really don’t know?” 

Regina playfully tapped Cady’s shoulder, “Shut up!” 

Cady blinked, “I didn’t say anything.” 

Regina tilted her head; “I’m so serious Cady. You’ll be with us, our sister.”

It was then that Starling hurried by the girls into the classroom and Cady excused herself from the plastics, “I’ll get back to you, okay?” 

Regina shook her head, “You do that Cady. Think it over and get back to me.” 

Cady then entered the classroom. 

Gretchen was a little miffed by Regina’s invite and spoke her mind, “You weren’t serious about befriending her? She’s not up to our standards.” 

“I was serious, very serious”, Regina replied. 

Gretchen brought her books up to her bust, “Shouldn’t we have at least taken a vote on it?” 

Regina sighed, “As queen bee I can accept anyone into our clique that I want and overrule any of your votes.” 

Karen nodded as Gretchen simply pouted. Regina coaxed her crew on with a sugarcoated reply; “After all we could use a handmaiden.” 

Meanwhile; as this conversation was happening outside the classroom, inside the classroom Cady softly told Starling, “Meet me by the bleachers after class, I have something interesting to tell you.” 

Starling’s curiosity was revealed by the half smile that formed on her pretty face, “Surely.” 

Forty-five minutes later the friends met under the bleachers and Starling spun around in excitement after hearing the news. 

“This is so fab-tab-ulous!”, Starling announced. “Think of all the possibilities!” 

Cady however wasn’t exactly over overjoyed about the prospect of becoming friends with the plastics. 

“I’m not really too sure I want to associate with those girls? They’re way too materialistic”, Cady remarked. “And what if she finds out I really wasn’t doing her a favor and she was just gullible?” 

Starling grabbed hold of Cady’s upper arms, “You haven’t thought this through. Socializing with them could be of great advantage to us.” 

Cady tilted her head, “But I have nothing in common with them.” 

Starling gently laid her forehead against Cady’s, “Once we make you over Saturday ; you’ll look just as trendy as they do.” 

Cady sighed, “I’d still be out of place, I’m so much larger then they are.” 

Starling grinned, “But you’ll be just as beautiful.” 

Starling then went through the details of spying on the popular clique, learning their dark little secrets, causing division among the pack. “I heard a rumor that Regina overeats under stress, do you know what that means?” 

Cady shrugged her shoulders, “Not really. She’s not too deep &#8211; she doesn’t even have a clue about the cream that I advised her to use. She must not even read directions!” 

Starling giggled, “That was an outstanding gag, you could inspire her to do other stupid things.” 

Cady squinted; “I wonder why the hemorrhoid cream didn’t make her face break out?” 

Biting her lip, Cady thought hard for an explanation, “I guess perhaps a chemical in the ointment triggered a reaction in the membrane of her skin cells....” 

Starling interrupted her friend, “Not that I don’t appreciate your theory but are you going to hang out with them or what?” 

Cady scratched her head, “If you think it’s a good idea?” 

Starling shook her head, “Like yeah!” 

As the friends walked from out of the bleachers Starling reminded Cady about Saturday, “Remember we’re giving you a makeover, so keep Saturday open.”


----------



## Observer (Jul 8, 2007)

*CHAPTER TWO : A NICELY WRAPPED PACKAGE *

Saturday arrived and Cady hooked up with her new friends, Starling and Ellie. First stop on their agenda was a modest breakfast at a cozy little pancake house. It was there where Starling divulged the itinerary for the day. 

Picking the crumbs off her snazzy red blouse, Starling bit into her toast, “We’ll see about doing something about your hair, then we’ll visit Sears and see about getting you some contacts.” 

Ellie poured a hearty amount of maple syrup over her stack of pancakes, “I read that McGuire's is having a sale, we can find Cady some decent clothes there, but what about her hair?” 

Cady looked over her glasses as Starling replied; “How about we do it ourselves? That is, if Cady trusts us?” 

Cady grinned, “Yeah, that’s fine. You girls must think I look a wreck.” 

Starling sipped her milk, “Nah, not at all, but you could use some improvements.” 

Ellie paused a moment as she devoured her breakfast, “Especially if you plan to hang with the plastics.” 

Cady nodded, tilting her head towards Starling, “I spoke with Regina and agreed to associate with her.” 

Starling was a buzz, “Fab-tab-ulous! What did she say?” 

“Oh she invited me to some party tonight. I’m not too sure I want to go”, Cady remarked. 

Starling blinked, “You don’t want to go? This is the perfect opportunity to test your makeover, as well as to learn the ins and outs of the elitist circle. You have to change your mind, girl. Get another viewpoint.” 

Cady sighed, “We’ll see.” 

Ellie quickly changed the subject with the suggestion of cosmetics and Starling naturally knew the best place to shop. The hours flew by and by twilight; Cady’s appearance had been meticulously altered. Her lustrous red hair was now thick and wavy, parted on the side and flirted with her shoulders, while a dab of makeup enhanced her pretty face now sans glasses, the contacts revealed her soft, vibrant green eyes. 

The mahogany colored blouse minimized her thick waist and flattered her large bosom just as the black slacks complimented her plump, round bottom and husky thighs. Complete with a silver necklace and diamond earrings, Cady resembled a plus size version of the plastics. 

“Is this really me!”, Cady shouted as she glanced over her reflection in the mirror. 

Starling grabbed Cady by the waist, “Ah, sure is.” Ellie nodded, “You’re a natural beauty Cady, all you needed was a little fine-tuning.” 

Cady stood sideways and caught a glimpse of her ample figure and flashed a smile, liking what she saw. 

“Remember now Cady,“ Starling remarked. “Just because you’re heavier then Regina and her clique, doesn’t mean you’re any less attractive. Walk into the party like you own the place.” 

Cady’s hand slide over her hip, “Confidence really means a lot.” 

Starling giggled, her own pudgy tummy shaking, “Ah yes! Confidence.” 

Ellie rested her arm over Cady’s shoulder, “After the party, hook up with us and give us all the details, okay?” 

Cady shook her head, her smile exaggerating the size of her doughy double chin, “I sure will.” 

As Starling and Ellie walked Cady to the door, Starling asked, “Like I heard from a friend, Regina’s suppose to be an overeater, find out if it’s true?” 

Cady lifted her eyebrows, “Isn’t this kind of early in the game to gather that information?” 

Starling sighed, “Perhaps, but just push the bowl of chips closer to her every chance you get.” 

Cady and Ellie both laughed at the suggestion, then Cady was off to the party. 

Later that night, once the party had broken up, Cady ventured over to Starlings home to report on all the details. The three friends were seated in a circle out on the patio, munching on popcorn and drinking Pepsi as they conversed. Cady unzipped her slacks to give her belly some breathing room, massaging it while snatching up a handful of popcorn with her free hand. 

“Everyone was amazed at my makeover, even Regina was surprised about my new hairstyle and attire. However, I should have worn a maid’s uniform because most of the night I was fetching beer and cleaning up.” 

Ellie downed her glass of Pepsi, then reached for the bottle to refill her glass, “You’re serious?” 

Cady patted her soft, bulging tummy, “That’s why I’m home so late. Gretchen asked me to straighten up the place.” 

Starling leaned over and helped herself to some popcorn, “And what are the plastics like in their natural environment?” 

Cady laughed, “Extremely plastic. They couldn’t keep away from the mirrors, always checking on their appearance.” 

Ellie questioned about the guys who were there and Cady obliged her, “Most of them treated me as if I was a leper and Regina or Gretchen always intercepted the few who did strike up a conversation with me.” 

Starling was still curious about Regina and if she was indeed an overeater. 

Cady thought while she sipped her Pepsi, then replied, “I didn’t see Regina snack at all the whole time I was there. Karen ate pretty well, and I did see Regina encouraging her to have more pizza. But not Regina.” 

Starling sighed, “Blast!” 

Cady tilted her head, “What’s the big deal if Regina’s an overeater?” 

Starling sharply responded, “Coz I want her to fatten up and be dropped from the squad.” 

Cady’s fingers circled her glass, “Don’t be so bitter Starling. Would you really want to associate with....” 

Cady paused for a brief second and then her eyes grew wide, “Wait a minute Starling. I did notice one thing Gretchen said that might make you happy?” 

Starling glanced over to Ellie and then back to Cady, “What was that?” 

Cady eased back into her seat, “I overheard Gretchen say something to Karen about Regina’s constant whining.” 

Ellie chuckled, “That sounds like the Regina I remember.” 

Starling bent over and reached for the Pepsi bottle, “Whining about what?” 

Cady leaned over and grabbed another helping of popcorn, “If I remember correctly, Karen said that Regina’s under a lot of pressure with her grades.” 

Starling sarcastically remarked as she refilled her glass, “No big surprise, Regina has always been less interested in her grades, more interested in her social life.” 

Cady snapped back with a wily grin, “You didn’t let me finish. Gretchen mentioned something about Regina having more to worry about then her grades.” 

Starling smiled, “Oh, really?” 

Cady shook her head, “Then Gretchen patted Karen’s belly and they laughed.” 

“Wait a minute, wait a minute!”, Ellie shouted. Ellie sat upright, and casually brought to her friends attention, “I know it for a fact, Regina has always been self-conscious about her tummy. It’s her main body flaw.” 

Starling chuckled, “After those wide child-baring hips!” 

Cady shrugged her shoulders, “At the party Regina looked, well, spectacular in this denim shirt and Gap Jeans. She didn’t look the least bit plump.” 

Starling spewed a cat like grin, “Let me guess, Regina wore her shirttail out?” 

Cady sipped her Pepsi, “Yeah, she did.” 

Starling continued, “Seems she was hiding her waist and hips and I wouldn’t be surprised at all if she was wearing tummy control panties.” 

Ellie twisted her plus size body towards Starling, “That makes sense, coz her weight does fluctuate. Like last winter, she had a tiny double chin.” 

It was then that a car pulled into the driveway and Ellie stood up, “Hey, Calvin is here.” 

Cady instantly zipped up her slacks, “Who’s Calvin?” 

Starling’s voice resembled the happiness that was planted on her face, “He’s a member of our crew and it’s about time you met him. You’ll like Calvin; you two have much in common.” 

Calvin Hennessy was a clean cut young man whose intelligence was greatly above average. His light brown hair was always combed and his wardrobe was nothing less then the latest fashion. 

At nearly 250-pounds, Calvin could have easily made it onto the football team, but choose instead the chess and history clubs. After a brief introduction, Starling brought up their topic of discussion, namely Regina George. 

Calvin pulled up a lawn chair and Ellie poured him a soft drink. “I don’t know why you guys waste so much brainpower on that superficial princess?” 

Starling softly purred, “Now Calvin babe, we all shared our little experiences with Regina, why not share yours with Cady.” 

Calvin politely declined; thus Starling did so for him. “Cady did you know that almost everyone at school thinks Calvin is gay?” 

Cady looked over to Calvin, “Really? Why, because you dress nice?” 

Ellie giggled, “Think for a minute, who are we talking about?” 

Calvin chuckled, “It’s really not that big of a deal, what do I care about what others think.” 

Cady reached over to the bowl of popcorn, “Regina told everyone you’re gay?” 

Calvin bit his lip, “My friends know who I am and what I’m all about. Regina can think whatever she wants.” 

Starling glanced over to Cady, “But there’s more.” 

Calvin shook his head, “Well if you want to hear every little detail, Regina fixed me up on a blind date once. She just didn’t tell me it was with another guy.” 

Cady pushed back her bangs, “Wait a minute, if Regina bothered fixing you up on a date, even as a prank, wouldn’t this mean you two were friends?” 

Starling tossed a few kernels of popcorn towards Cady, “Yeah; they used to be buddies. Right Cal?” 

Calvin sipped his soft drink, “Friends once removed, I guess. Gretchen Wieners is my cousin, not that I’m proud of that and we have mingled in a few of the same circles.” 

Calvin leaned over and squeezed Starlings knee; “Can we please change the subject? Regina isn’t anyone I especially care about.” 

Starling ran her fingers through her thick, dark mane, “I suppose so, but let me ask you one more question, if you don’t mind?” 

Calvin adjusted his position in his chair while Cady passed him the bowl of popcorn, “What’s the question?” 

Starling grinned, “Given the chance babe, would you go out with her?” 

Calvin tossed a handful of popcorn into his mouth; “You already know the answer to that.” 

Starling shook her head; “I’m aware she’s high maintenance and so into her looks....” 

Ellie followed through, cutting Starling off, “And shallow and self centered.” 

Cady joined in, “You forgot vain and a ditz.” 

Calvin just nodded as the females spoke, until Starling added, “But what if she was plump or chubby?” 

Before Calvin could respond, Starling made it known to Cady, “Calvin is a FA.” 

Cady giggled, “What’s a FA?” 

Ellie gently poked Calvin in the ribs; “It means a fat admirer. Calvin is attracted to big chicks.” 

Calvin took a sip of his Pepsi, then replied, “I can just imagine Regina with an extra added hundred pounds, but if her attitude was the same, I sincerely doubt it.” 

Starling adjusted her shorts over her pudgy waist, “Oh please. We both know Regina wouldn’t be the same person if she were heavy, besides being popular.” 

Calvin concurred, “That’s a given, you’ll get no argument from me.” 

Ellie tilted her head, “I wonder if Regina’s behavior would change back to the way she was before fat camp?” 

Cady was a pro when it came to psychology and surmised to her friends, “That’s a fair question given her perception of what’s attractive, mixed in with her loss of popularity might trigger something psychologists call the introverted effect.” 

Cady’s fingers slid across a strand of her hair as she elaborated, “As artificial as Regina is, her phony character would retreat, excuse me, give up is a better term. Her self-esteem would become null and void, her appearance would no longer be of any importance and she would enter a self-conscious shell.” 

The group sat wide eye as Cady finished with a wink to Calvin; “She’d be putty in your hands Cal, coz she would sorely lack the attention.” 

Calvin was in awe, “That’s some heavy stuff.” 

Ellie raised her hand, and Starling snapped, “Ah, we’re not in class Ellie, just ask your question.” 

Ellie lowered her brow, “Would this cause Regina to become even fatter then she was?” 

Cady tilted her head and gave it a moments thought, “Actually I’m going to say that’s a positive, she could even become heavier than you, no offense.” 

Ellie smiled, “No offense taken.” 

Cady looked over to Starling, “If Regina was busted off the squad, it’s my opinion that Regina would eventually revert to her old habits and gain an abnormal amount of weight in just a matter of months.” 

A wide smile blossomed upon Starling face, “That would be so awesome.”

(continued in post 6 of this thread)


----------



## spartan1 (Jul 8, 2007)

great stuff more please


----------



## stevecourt77 (Jul 8, 2007)

I like the story, however, it seems to not be moving that fast now. There is a lot of great description but not much that is actually happening. I am waiting in anticipation of the next chapter for somtething to happen to either the main protoganists or antigonists. Keep it up.


----------



## Observer (Jul 8, 2007)

As noted, this is a novella - which means a whole lot of chapters and the rest of the school year to go.


----------



## Observer (Jul 13, 2007)

*CHAPTER THREE : HANGING WITH THE PLASTICS *

The next two weeks Cady spent her time between Starling and her crew and the plastics. It was little wonder that Cady felt more comfortable around Starling, Ellie and Calvin, than Regina and her clique. At least to Starling and company she was a real friend. Regina and Gretchen treated Cady like their personal girl Friday. 

Cady wound up being towel girl during cheerleading practice, running little errands for the princesses, helped them pick out their wardrobes and of course, carrying their bags while shopping. Only Karen treated Cady like an equal. 

One night as Regina and Gretchen were flirting with a pack of hormone driven males, Karen took Cady aside and admitted, I really admire your taste in wardrobe. 

Cady was impressed by Karens remark, Thank you for noticing. 

Karen nodded, I used to have a few fat friends, but none of them took as much pride in their appearance as you. 

Cady appreciated Karens openness. Maybe it was a little bold, a tad insensitive, but at least she was sincere. Regina would occasionally give Cady compliments, but Cady was intelligent enough to know better, she could tell that they were false.

Cady curiously asked, You dont see those friends anymore? 

Karen lowered her head just enough for Cady to sense she felt a little awkward about rejecting them. Actually, I see one of them once in awhile; shes our maids daughter, but once youre in our circle, youre expected to socialize within our own league. 

Karen noticed a guy checking her out, and she took hold of Cadys wrist, What do you say we mingle? 

Cady nodded and followed Karen, but was generally ignored by all, except Regina who asked, Cady would you fetch my sweater over in the car? 

Then later, Would you call my home and tell my parents Ill be a half hour late? 

Cady obeyed every request, but was starting to become a little unraveled. 

However, as the weeks pressed on, Cady discovered much about the plastics that surely entertained Starling. For starters, Regina and Gretchen would talk behind each others back like sour old maids. Karen Smith was the exception, who never said an unkind word about either friend. 

Cady was also privy to the girls use of attire. For instance, Gretchen would wear mini T-shirts to show off her flat tummy since Regina never displayed her belly; Karen, who was the most endowed of the clique, would wear revealing tops which would flatter her buxom breasts. 

Regina would use to tricks to alter her appearance, like spraying her underwear with starch to keep her rear end upwards and plastic wrap around her waist so her size 4 slacks would fit better. Their eating habits varied. Karen Smith could really put away the food and never gain a pound, while Gretchen would count calories before eating anything. 

Regina would eat mainly salads or fruits, though Cady noticed her sneaking a cheeseburger now and then. Then there were all their male companions. Seems Regina as queen bee always had first choice and if either Gretchen or Karen liked someone, they needed Reginas approval first before dating them. 

While hanging with the guys, Cady was barely noticed. She knew it was on account of her size but this didnt bother her. 

Whod want to date someone so shallow anyways? Cady would surmise. If my size is such an issue, its their loss. 

Regina loved to rub it in, explaining to Cady, Popular guys would date you if you dropped a hundred pounds. The more Cady hung out with the plastics, the more she hated it, although Starling loved to coax her for further information. 

*SEPTEMBER:* Cady was at the Hillcrest shopping mall with the plastics as they lounged around, searching for the perfect homecoming dance attire. 

Cady was encouraged to shop too, and walked out of the changing room wearing a pair of snazzy pink slacks with red stripes. Cady adjusted the elastic waistband that dug deep into her spongy mid-section. 

What do you think?, Cady asked with a self-conscious giggle. Gretchen advised Cady to turn around and Regina snapped, They look absolutely perfect. 

Cady faced the plastics, Are you sure? They feel a little tight. 

Regina tossed back her bright blond mane and stated with the shrill of a minx, You have to buy them! They look awesome on you. 

Gretchen concurred, Those slacks are so fetch! 

Cady tugged on the waistband, her pudgy tummy quivering, Okay, sure. Ill be right back. 

Once Cady returned to the changing room, Karen turned to the two cheerleaders, Are you guys crazy? Those slacks make her ass look huge. 

Gretchen remained silent, letting Regina voice her opinion, I like the way those slacks look on her. Shell make us look better by comparison. 

Karen folded her arms under her breasts, I thought we were supposed to be her friend? 

Regina rolled her eyes as Gretchen giggled. 

Once Cady rejoined the plastics, Regina led the way to the dress she wanted to buy for the homecoming dance. The dress was a low cut light pink gown that even Cady thought looked spectacular. Gretchen helped Regina try the dress on as Cady and Karen watched. It was then that Cady noticed something interesting about Reginas slender body, she had a small tummy bulge. Though as small as Reginas pouch was, there was just enough belly fat to slightly push over her panties. 

Gretchen began to zip up the dress, but once the zipper got pass her waist, it stuck. Regina sucked in her gut and demanded Gretchen to continue zipping up the dress, but after a decent inch up her back, the zipper would go no further. Regina mumbled a few words to Gretchen about trying harder, and Cady with Karen backed away. 

A sales lady entered the dressing room and politely asked to help. Regina might have smiled, but anger was in her eyes, Were okay, this zipper is just stuck. 

The sales lady gingerly asked, What size are you? 

A size four, Regina sighed. 

The sales lady inched herself closer to the pair, Are you sure? This dress is a size four; perhaps youre a size six? 

Regina blew a loose curl out of her eyes, I know my #$#@ size, leave us alone. 

The sales lady glanced over Regina with a catty grin, Sure you do. 

Karen and Cady followed the sales lady out of the dressing room, leaving Regina and Gretchen to manage on their own. It was there that Karen admitted to Cady, I guess Regina isnt minding her diet very well. 

Cady remembered what Starling said about the rumors concerning Regina overeating. Regina is on a strict diet? Cady asked. 

Karen acknowledged Cady with a gesture to her hips. Karen proceeded to move her hands slowly away from her hips as she inflated her cheeks. Regina has to carefully watch what she eats, coz she easily piles on the pounds.

Cadys face was flushed with mock seriousness, Oh really; her diet is that strict? 

Karen obliged Cady with all the facts, adding that, Regina has a hard time dealing with stress. Youre aware that to stay on the squad you need to have top grades and Reginas not doing so well with her studies. 

Cady leaned in closer to Karen; All the pressure to stay on the squad is causing Regina to overeat? 

Karen looked over her shoulder to make sure Regina wasnt out of the changing room, 

Oh gosh yes. This last summer, Regina broke up with Tim Walsh and she went up a dress size. Eventually she lost it... 

Cady interrupted Karen as she spin around and looked towards the dressing room,  But she has put it back on? 

Karen smiled as Regina furiously stormed out of the changing room, Im not a size six. Im not, Im not, Im not! 

Gretchen followed close behind the queen bee; Well just find you another dress. 

Karen nudged Cady with her elbow, Time for damage control. 

Karen and even Gretchen gave Regina dozens of reasons why the dress didnt fit. Cady politely listened to the girls and their insane excuses, while being fully aware of the legitimate reason Regina couldnt fit into a size four dress. Regina wasnt any longer a size four! 

Regina failed to make eye contact with Cady as Cady ventured near her. Sensing the humiliation Regina felt, Cady suggested that maybe it was the style of dress that made it difficult to zip. 

In some countries, a size four is actually closer to a size two in America. Cady didnt like to lie, but did it just to soft soak the angry vixen. Reginas mood didnt improve, 

Like you really know about fashion! Within a matter of minutes, Regina broke away from her crew, deciding to shop alone. Cady accompanied Gretchen and Karen a little while longer, until they met a couple of guys they knew over by the sportswear department. 

Figuring not to be a fifth wheel, Cady politely excused herself, then made a trip over to Starlings place. On Cadys journey, she reached a stop sign at an intersection where a greasy spoon restaurant was located. Waiting for the traffic, Cady turned her head into the direction of the restaurant and observed Regina George sucking down a milkshake with a to go package nested under her arm. 

*THE HOMECOMING DANCE*: Cady looked quite the dish in the dark green gown that simply flattered her big beautiful figure.

Ellie helped in styling Cadys hair and added some streaks of light blond that perfectly blended in with her wavy red mane. 

Starling took over with the cosmetics that only helped to enhance the natural beauty of Cadys sweet face. This girdle is a royal pain, Cady remarked. 

Starling chuckled as she helped Cady up from the vanity table, Stop your whining and relax; your escort will be here shortly. 

Calvin had volunteered to be Cadys escort since no one had asked her to the dance. Ellie plopped down unto the bed, smiling at the beauteous Cady, You look like such a babe, youll turn a lot of heads. 

Cady strolled over to Ellie, I feel so uncomfortable without you guys tagging along. 

Starling and Ellie werent keen on the dance and made plans for themselves. 

Youll have a nice time, Cady. Anyway, how can you hang with the plastics if were there? 

Cady sat down besides Ellie, Thats just it. Id rather spend the evening with you guys then going to the dance. I havent even been to a dance before. 

Ellie grinned; Youll have fun. Just relax. 

Starling grabbed her jacket and motioned towards the door, I have to get going, Im meeting up with my brothers college room mate for a late dinner and have to get ready. Remember to keep tabs on Regina and let me know what happens. 

Cady shook her head, I will. Well meet over here tomorrow around noon. 

A half-hour later, Calvin arrived and Cady with her escort went to the dance. The gym was packed full of people and it took Cady a decent amount of time to meet up with the plastics who were surrounded by a large group of students, many of the male gender. 

Karen , whose blond hair was worn upwards in an elegant hairstyle and whose figure was tightly wrapped in a light purple gown that flaunted her large bust was rather easy on the eyes. 

Gretchens wavy brown mane was more curly than usual and brushed her shoulders while exposing her beautiful face. The ivory colored dress hung just above her knees and complimented Gretchens slender body. 

Regina looked radiant in a flowing black gown that showed off her hourglass figure and her blond hair laid over her shoulders, displaying her gorgeous face. 

Calvin had already disappeared to mingle with his buddies and this left Cady to approach the plastics alone. Karen was the first to acknowledge Cady with a sincere smile, Wow, you look stunning Cady. Nice dress. 

Cady blushed, Thanks; I think you look fantastic too. 

Karen nodded her reply just as her date snatched her to the dance floor. 

Cady made tracks towards the clique, catching a catty grin from Regina. 

That dress is amazing Cady, Regina chimed. Cady smiled and then thanked the queen bee. Regina was true to character and added an insult compliment, You have exquisite taste, you can barely tell youre fat. 

Cady took a step back, Well, um, thanks for noticing. 

Gretchen wandered over and upon glancing over Cady, smiled with a nod, Very fetch. I like what youre done with your appearance Cady. You almost fit in with us. 

Regina shook her head, I guess we have a big influence over Cady. After all, we dont accept just anyone. 

Cady politely excused herself and strolled over to the refreshment table where she was about to pour herself a glass of punch. 

However, a tall, good looking young man in a black tux grabbed a glass and after pouring the punch for Cady introduced himself, Hello, Im Tim Walsh. 

Tim Walsh had wavy brown hair and was above average in looks. Cady felt a little uncomfortable. Guys rarely acknowledged the quiet bookworm, especially the more popular guys. Tim tilted his head and offered Cady a kind smile, I think Ive seen you in the halls. I like what youve done with your hair; it really flatters the shape of your face. 

Cady blushed, a wide smile present on her pretty face, Thank you. Oh, Im Cady Heron. 

Tim locked eyes with Cady, Nice to meet you Cady Heron. 

Cady lowered her head, Same here. 

Tim looked around the gym, then brought his attention back to Cady, Who are you here with? 

Cadys fingers slid across the glass, Im with a friend, Calvin Hennessy. 

Tim almost lost the punch he just sipped, I thought he was gay? 

Cady lifted her head, pulling her shoulders back, Calvin is not gay. Thats just a nasty rumor. 

Tim shook his head, Okay, I wasnt sure. Are you guys an item? 

Cady was simply flattered, was Tim showing interest in her? No, were just friends. I thought I stated that? 

Tim chuckled, Yeah, you did. Sorry. 

Cady brushed her hand against Tims upper arm, No, Im sorry about being so defensive. 

Cady sipped her punch, then asked Tim, Wheres your date? 

Tim smiled, My friends and I all went stag. 

Tim paused a moment to again glance over the gym, To be truthful with you, I had no choice in the matter. 

Cady nervously twisted her earring, No choice in the matter? Why not? 

Tim followed through with his answer, Youre going to think Im a jerk, but its because of my ex. Believe it or not, Im off limits because of her popularity. I cant get a date because no one wants to be on bad terms with her. 

Cady nodded, Youre talking about Regina George. 

Tim grinned, We broke up last summer and ever since then, I cant find a date to save my life. 

Cadys enthusiasm encouraged her to be blunt, Its terrible that she has so much control over you and youre no longer together. 

Tim was greatly impressed by Cadys straight forwardness. I admire a girl who speaks her mind. I dont want to bore you with all the gory details of our relationship, anyways; theres more important things then Regina. 

Cady acknowledged Tim with a smile. The music began playing and Tim invited Cady to the dance floor. Cady happily agreed and as Tim gently took her wrist and led her to the dance floor, Cady made it known, Regina is kind of like my friend, you think shell understand? 

Tim chuckled;  Youre not going to let Regina control you too? 

Cady placed her arms around Tims waist as a slow ballad played, No way. 

Cady spent the rest of the night avoiding the plastics and mingled with Tim and his friends. Cady discovered a whole new crew of people who hailed from all different cliques and treated her with respect. Even the females, most of which were much smaller in size than Cady, treated her like a buddy. A couple were afraid of getting on Reginas bad side for associating with Cady, but Cady won them over with her endearing charms. 

The Plastics were much too absorbed with themselves to pay any attention to Cady. Even Karen, who actually did want to socialize with Cady, spent most of the evening flaunting her time away with quite a few guys. 

*LATER THAT NIGHT:* Regina had just disrobed and was just about to hit the covers when her cell phone rang. 

Dressed in a pink T-shirt and panties that exposed her tiny pouch, Regina answered the phone as she bounced on the edge of the bed, Yeah? Whats up?

Gretchen spoke so fast, Regina needed to ask Gretchen to calm herself, Mind going over that again? 

Tim Walsh drove Cady home from the dance!, Gretchen snapped. 

Regina stood straight up from her cushy mattress, Tim drove Cady home! That fat cow! 

Gretchen ran through all the details, Brenda Callahan watched the whole scene from the parking lot. Brenda checked with Caroline Rosen and Caroline told Brenda that Alicia Jazau saw them together with a bunch of preppy wannabes. 

Regina scratched her soft belly, After I befriended that tubby nerd, she does that to me? Ew, how could she? 

Gretchen couldnt help talking a mile a minute as Regina left her room and entered the kitchen. Gretchen was adding her own version to the truth and even added that Cady was flirting like a pro. Regina paused before the fridge, briefly inflating her cheeks before opening the door. 

She didnt even check with me first. She forgot all my rules, Regina remarked, removing an orange then closing the door. 

I say we simply ignore her, see whats it like being expelled from the popular crowd, Gretchen suggested. Regina spun the orange around in her hand, No, wait. I have a better idea. 

Gretchen purred, Do tell? 

Regina returned to the fridge, I think some revenge is in order. 

Placing the orange back into the fridge, Regina proceeded to remove a slice of pie and then slammed the door shut with her small, oval shaped behind, Ill pretend I dont mind Cady seeing Tim and then Ill pay Tim a little visit and bring him up to speed on our fat friend. 

Gretchen was all for it, Cool, what are you going to tell Tim? 

Regina brought the pie to her lips, Let me think it over and Ill get back to you tomorrow. 

Gretchens voice echoed her resentment of Cady from the start, See, I told you. We never should have befriended Cady. 

Regina couldnt agree more and upon bidding Gretchen goodnight, bit into the pie. The first bite was just a tiny nibble, but each bite after that was bigger. A few crumbs fell unto her firm set of knockers, which she picked off and ate, before searching for more food. 

Rummaging through the various cabinets, Regina cursed her maid for hiding the sweets in a language not so becoming for such an elegant young lady. Regina happen upon some cupcakes and devoured the frosting before placing more than half of the cupcake into her mouth. Her cheeks naturally bloated and a dab of frosting settled on the tip of her nose as Regina grabbed a second Cupcake. 

Tearing a big chuck of the cupcake with her teeth, Regina returned to the fridge and flipped open the top of the milk carton with her free hand. Regina followed the last piece of cupcake with a big gulp of milk, a river of milk freeing itself down her chin, dripping onto her bust. Smacking her lips, Regina took another hearty swig of milk, then spotted a nice portion of left over meatloaf. Burying the meatloaf with catsup, she didnt even bother getting a fork, but devoured it with her fingers. Regina lowered herself to the kitchen floor and finished every crumb. 

Ill teach her not to mess with me, Regina whined. Who does she think she is? Just a stupid fat cow, thats all. 

Next day as planned Cady met up with Starling and Ellie. Starling wasnt fully awake; after watching an all night marathon of horror movies with her date; she sat with her elbow on the table, holding her head up with her hand. 

Ellie on the other hand was vibrant and attentive, enjoying a glass of cola as Cady went through every detail of the dance. Starlings eyes were closed throughout Cadys report, until Tim Walsh was mentioned. 

Ah, you spent almost the entire evening with Tim Walsh?, Starling squinted towards Cady. Cady nodded her head, a wide smile upon her pretty face. 

Ellie turned to Cady, Oh my gosh, Tim is so cool and nice and... 

And Reginas ex, Starling interrupted. 

Cady raised her eyes, Who cares about that? So his taste in females has improved. 

Starling stood up and walked over to the fridge, her plump behind with a slight bounce, I care. I hope you dont plan on seeing Tim. 

Cady was caught off guard by Starlings reaction; I cant believe your saying that? Regina has made it clear to every girl in school that Tim is off-limits, I cant believe you of all people are going along with her dictates!!. 

Starling let loose a soft giggle before guzzling down a half liter of cola, Excuse me Cady. But I dont give a rats ass what Regina George thinks. 

Starling scratched her soft potbelly that partially snuck out over her sweatpants; Reginas going to toss you out of her clique once she gets wind of this. Then you wont be able to get any more dirt on the plastics. 

Cady sighed, Let Regina toss me out, I dont care about her or the plastics. 

Starling hurried back to her seat, Just because some guy is paying attention to you, youre going to give up the chance to hang out with the most popular group in school? 

Not some guy, Cady replied. I was never the kind of girl that guys ever paid attention too, especially guys like Tim. You know what I mean? Tim is good looking and cool and funny, and Im not going to stop seeing him because of your stupid feud with Regina. 

Ellie acknowledged Cady, Shes right Starling. Until I took better care of my appearance the only guys that would bother with me were my cousins friends, and thats only because they thought it was funny to sit on my head and fart. 

Starling removed herself from her chair and marched out of Cadys home, Whatever! 

Ellie turned to Cady as Starling walked out the door, Sooooooooo, tell me more about Tim.


----------



## comperic2003 (Jul 14, 2007)

fantastic. looking forward to more


----------



## Observer (Jul 20, 2007)

*CHAPTER FOUR: WITH SCOFFS AND SCORNS AND CONTUMELIOUS TAUNTS.*

Monday morning Cady prepared for her encounter with Regina. Fully aware how gossip can travel with the facts blown out of proportion, Cady decided to confront Regina head on in a lady like manner. 

Hey Cady!, Regina yelled from down the hall. Cady was momentary caught off guard, a little bewildered by the happy smile upon Reginas face. Regina approached Cady with her books pressed against her amply endowed bust, her round derriere jiggling along with her stride. 

Of course her crew walked several paces behind. Reginas open smile was as wide as it was friendly, Whats up girl? Have fun at the dance? 

Cadys entire plan was rocked, she expected Regina to be angry like a shrew. 

Cadys eyebrows tensed, Yeah, actually I did. 

Regina swung over to her crew, her smile closing, but resurfaced as she brought her attention back to Cady, Whats this about you and Tim? 

Cady loosen her grip on her books, Theres not much to tell.

Regina playfully elbowed Cady and winked, Thats not what I heard. 

Gretchen tapped her foot, her manufactured smile was just as wide, just as hollow, Dont be one not to kiss and tell, tell us everything. 

Regina shook her head, Thats what girlfriends do, swap secrets. 

Karens expression was clueless and she motioned to Cady with a tilt of the head and a lifting of her shoulders. 

Like I said, theres nothing to tell. We danced a little, hung out with some of his friends and then Tim was nice enough to give me a ride home. 

Regina slowly shook her head and purred, How was his kiss? 

Cady blinked, What kiss? We didnt kiss. 

Regina considered Cady to be a liar, but coaxed her for further details, Not even a goodnight peck on the cheek? 

Cadys voice dropped like a thud, No, Regina, we never kissed at all. 

Cady felt that honesty was the best policy and thus she explained to Regina, I was afraid you might be angry because I was with Tim. We kind of hit it off, were supposed to go out for pizza this Saturday. I hope this doesnt upset you? 

Regina wrapped her arms Cady, Nah, have fun! 

Removing herself from the embrace, Regina lied, I think its great youre seeing Tim, hes the best. 

Cady half smiled, her bewildered expression never leaving her face, are you sure? 

Regina hopped an inch into the air, her blond hair bouncing over her shoulders; Its peachy with me! Like, arent we friends? 

The next couple of weeks things seemed normal, well close enough to normal. 

Sure, Cady was still used for most purposes as their personnel handmaiden, but Regina treated Cady a little more nicely. Cady did start to see Tim on a regular basis, but not on the level of commitment. As for Starling and Ellie; Cady spent as much time with them as possible, though much of Cadys agenda was filled between hanging with the plastics and going out with Tim. 

OCTOBER: Reginas grades could have been better, though with a little assistance from Cady she was able to attain an average high enough to stay on the squad. 

Regina fondness for certain foods became apparent to Cady during exam time and discovered that the more stress Regina was under, the less she watched her diet. 

However, Regina would always pull through and would drop the couple of pounds that she would put on during those studious times. It was around the middle of October when Cady discovered herself to be a victim of a few anonymous practical jokes. 

While at gym class, someone broke into her locker and stole her clothes. Another time while in the locker room shower, someone spiked her shampoo with olive oil. Then there was the time someone used crazy glue on her car seat. On and on it went. 

Photographs of Cady eating plastered all over the various school bulletin boards, triple x size underwear discovered in the schools pool with property of Cady Heron written on the waistband, e-mails from lesbians after someone added her profile to a lesbian dating service. 

Starling knew all along whom was to blame, though the naive Cady couldnt, OR wouldnt, believe it. 

Why would Regina be so nice to me and then do something like that?, Cady would ask. 

Starlings reply never changed, You ever see Goodfellas? What did Ray Liotta say? Your enemies come to you with a smile. 

HALLOWEEN: Cadys vampire bride outfit wasnt in uniform with the plastics that all wore cute costumes. 

Regina was a playboy bunny that sincerely flattered her curvaceous hourglass shape, Gretchen was a black cat that appeared more dishy than scary and Karen was a top-heavy mouse complete with gray ears and tail. Karen cracked up the moment she saw Cady, 

Spooky! Cadys face was painted a dull white hue and her lips were coated a dark, eerie tone of red. 

I thought we were all suppose to look, like agreeable?, Gretchen whined. 

Regina swiped her hand across Reginas vile, Nah; Cady looks perfect as a well-fed vampire bride. 

Cady rolled her eyes at Reginas insult compliment, which in fact, was starting to unhinge Karen. I think Cadys costume is so fetch!, Karen flatly boasted to Regina as she grabbed a hunk of cheese that completed her costume. 

Karen brought the cheese within inches of Reginas lips, Wanna bite? 

Regina shoved the cheese away from her face, Get that away from me. 

Cady caught Karens wily smile, Okay Regina, perhaps later. 

Was Karen beginning to tire of the queen? Regina skirted to the door, her pretty face red with anger, Lets go. 

Stopping at the doorway, Regina permitted Cady and Gretchen to leave first, but stepped in front of Karen. 

I dont know what came over you, but watch it. After we dump Cady, you might end up our towel girl, Regina coldly whispered. 

Karen knew what it meant to get on Reginas bad side, It was just a joke. Seriously, I meant no offense. 

Regina shot back, Remember whos the joke. 

The party was in full swing and Regina made every effort to introduce Cady to a whole company of young men, though Cady was waiting for Tim who had yet to arrive. 

Gretchen found herself caught between two conversations at the same time, while Regina was scrutinizing everyones outfits in her usual catty banter to a group of popular dudes. Cady stood with her back against the wall, waiting for Tim as Karen noticed Cady alone. 

Karen politely excused herself from the guy who barely listened to anything she said, while his eyes were glued to her breasts. 

Whats up?, Karen grinned. Waiting for Tim, no doubt, Karen added with a significant purr. 

Cady noddded her head and lowered her eyes. Karen parked her delicious posterior against the wall, You two make a better couple then Regina and he did anyways. 

Cady half grinned, I really appreciate that. Being completely honest, I dont think Regina is completely happy that were seeing each other. 

Karen glanced over towards Regina off in the distance, tossing her mane over her shoulders, standing in a fashion that brought attention to her bust, and behaving like a tart. 

Reginas comments about Tim are always inauspicious in nature, Cady casually remarked. 

Karen giggled, Mind speaking English? 

Cady explained what she meant and Karen obliged Cady with a honest answer, Regina doesnt really like you and knowing that you have something she cant have, makes her like you less. 

Cady sighed, I think the only person Regina really loves is herself. A genuine textbook case of narcissism. 

Cady pulled her pudgy body closer to Karen, Tim has never openly discussed why their relationship soured, but I can guess why. 

Karen nodded, The way Regina remembers it, she dumped him, but thats not even close to the truth. Tim just couldnt put up with her nonsense. 

Karen grinned, Regina believes shes the center of the universe and Tim wont allow her all that attention. 

Cady noticed Karen rubbing the hunk of cheese against her hip, That cheese remark was clever. I sense you know all about Reginas fondness for macaroni and cheese? 

Karen laughed, Oh my gosh, do I!

Cady caught a glimpse of Regina wiggling her bunny tail, then drew her attention back to Karen, Did you know Regina back when she was chubby? 

Karens eyes grew wide, How do you know that, its suppose to be a secret? 

Cady explained where she got her information, thus with a broad smile, Karen admitted, We didnt really become friends until freshman year, but Ive known Regina since like, fourth grade. 

Cady was all ears as Karen relinquished the facts concerning Reginas size and behavior. 

You wouldnt know Regina was around, she was that quiet. Very shy, I mean she had A few friends. Ellie, that girl you know, was one of them. At lunchtime she was like, the first one in the cafeteria and the last to leave, boy what an appetite and it showed. Its really something how losing all that weight changed her whole identity. But back then, she was a clumsy fat girl who dressed poorly. 

Karen paused to giggle, It was like, her body would outgrow her clothes. 

Cady nodded, Then later you became her friend. 

Karen blinked, exposing her uneasiness with the question, Um, right. Around the time she left fat camp and dropped a decent amount of weight, Gretchen befriended her and I was, uh, already floating in that circle. 

Cady gently rubbed Karens arm, Naturally you guys became buddies, its no crime to be popular. 

Karen rolled her eyes and bit her lip, Being popular isnt all that perfect. You have to keep standards, mingle only with your peers, and look a certain way. 

Cady placed her head against Karens, Theres no need to apologize. Im happy were friends. 

Cady chuckled; You wouldnt want to be me! 

Karen grasped Cadys shoulder, If it werent for my metabolism, if I was heavy, Regina and Gretchen would just ignore me. 

Cady smiled, If not for fat camp, Regina would be just like me. 

Karen lifted her chin, Thats not true. Shed be heavier and without your style.

The friends shared a brief laugh just as Tim entered the party. 

Your man has arrived, Karen pointed out with a smile. 

Karen pushed Cady into Tims direction, Well talk later, I need to tell you something. 

Cady shook her head, All right. 

Cady made tracks through the thick crowd towards Tim, pausing every few seconds to watch his movements. Regina had spotted Tim as well and noticed Cady in the distance, making her way towards him. Regina motioned over to Gretchen who left the guys and caught up with Cady. Gretchen intercepted Cady by blocking her path, then proceeded to harp away through some mindless chatter. Regina made a bee lined straight to Tim and practically fell into his arms. 

Excuse me, Tim muttered as he raised his eyebrows and scanned the room for any sign of Cady. 

Reginas minx like grin decorating her gorgeous face, her svelte body adjacent to his, Happy Halloween! 

Tim grumbled a dull, Same to you. 

Regina circled around Tim, the wide smile still present on her face, Thats the best you can do? 

Tim tucked his football helmet under his arm, What did you expect me to say? 

Regina pressed her finger to her chin; You could acknowledge my costume? 

Tim glanced over Reginas playboy bunny outfit; You look nice, okay? 

Your costume didnt take a lot of thought, Regina giggled. 

Tim tilted his head; I just came from practice, whats the big deal? 

Regina moved forward, adjoining her body right on top of Tims, 

Are you looking for Cady? Tim gently pushed Regina away, Yeah, so what? 

Regina threw her hands unto her hips and motioned with a swift shake of her body, Why would you want a girl with a body made of jell-o when you could have all this? 

Regina caught Cady looking on in the distance as Tim replied, You of all people wouldnt understand. 

Regina leaped into Tims arms and laid upon him a deep, hard kiss. The kiss lasted long enough for Cady to spot and by the Tim shoved Regina away; Cady was out of the house in tears! 

What in the world is the matter with you!, Tim shouted. 

I have no interest in you at all, were through. Regina winked with boldness in her heart, Think that kiss over and once youve compared me with Cady, give me a call! 

Cady had nowhere to turn but to her real friends, who just happened to be by Starlings home, watching Return of the Living Dead. 

What did I tell you?, Starling remarked after Cady explained every detail. 

Regina was never really your friend, Starling added as she tossed a handful of popcorn into her mouth. 

Cadys indignation boiled over, That skinny, cosmetic, plastic hussy can have any guy she wants at the snap of her fingers! 

Cady tossed off her black wig;  She has to pick the only guy who has ever noticed me. 

Starling turned to Ellie as Cady continued with her tirade, I hope she fails every class and is bumped off the squad and her friends finally disown her for being the wench she is and she blows up to double her size! 

Ellie shut off the television and stood up, Easy now Cady. I can understand your anger, but get ahold of yourself. 

Starling reached into the bowl and lobbed a handful of popcorn at Ellie; Shes on a roll, let Cady vent her anger. 

Cady plopped onto the couch; I hate Regina George so much! 

Starling lifted her eyes, and slid her plump body next to Cady, How much do you hate Regina? 

Cady shrugged her shoulders, Even more than you do. 

An ominous smile appeared over Starlings face, You would really like to see Regina fail, have a falling out with her friends and get fat? 

Cady rubbed her eyes, What are you getting at? 

Ellie squeezed her plus size body onto the couch along side of her friends, Yeah, what are you implying? 

Starling reached over and grabbed the bowl of popcorn and spoke as she munched, Wouldnt it be fitting for that royal pain in the ass to be knocked off the top of the ladder and join ranks with the common class? 

Ellie giggled, Like, using witchcraft? You have a wild imagination Starling. 

Starling nudged her shoulder against Ellie and sighed, No, but with Cadys information about Regina and a few pranks of our own, we can bring her down a notch.... 

Cady spoke up, Yes; Im convinced shes been behind all these practical jokes. Serves her right to be on the receiving end. 

Starlings mouth dropped, Finally you believe me! 

Cady nodded, I apologize for not giving you credit, Im sorry. 

Starling edged her body closer to Cady, Dont be sorry, get even. Lets make Regina rue the day she ever messed with you.


----------



## Observer (Jul 27, 2007)

*CHAPTER FIVE : CONSPIRING AGAINST THE QUEEN *

The three friends settled down in Starling’s basement, where Ellie took notes and Starling went through the details like a drill sergeant as Cady listened on. “What do we know about Regina George? What does she value? Her clique, her cheerleader status and her figure.” 

Starling stood with her hands on her hips, “First we’ll ruin her friendship within her clique, then have her removed from the squad and finally, we’ll destroy her figure.” 

Ellie raised her hand to which Starling responded, “Speak up; we’re not in class.” 

Ellie laid down her pencil, “How are we suppose to go about this? Regina’s pretty tight with her clique and maybe her grades aren’t the best, but she’s not failing and....” 

Starling snapped back, “If you’re going to be negative Ellie, leave the room.” 

Cady leaned towards her friends, “The domino effect.” 

Starling moved closer to Cady, and Ellie was all ears as well. 

Cady grinned as she lavished the girls with the details; “It’s basically immediate cause and the effect that follows. Edelstein and Harrison wrote an excellent paper, that was published in Psychology Monthly that held their thesis that once an individual’s behavior is disrupted by outside means, it’s possible that their sub-conscious will cause a spiral effect, completely altering their lifestyle.” 

Starling turned to Ellie before bluntly asking Cady; “Does this psychology mumbo-jumbo actually work?” 

Cady’s whirled a strand of hair around her finger, “It’s not mumbo-jumbo, it’s a psychological theory that is supported by a vast number of leading scientists who study human behavior.” 

Starling rolled her eyes, “But will it work on Regina?” 

Cady half smiled, “Regina’s not a rocket scientist, we can rock her world without her having a clue.” 

Ellie was still persistent, “But how?” 

Starling playfully slapped Ellie on the knee, “Cady knows everything there is about the plastics.” 

Cady inflated her cheeks and exhaled, “Like for instance, Karen is starting to tire of Regina. Then we have Gretchen who I suspect is a little envious of her buddy. I can use all that against Regina.” 

Ellie relinquished her lackluster feelings and got with the program, “Okay, I’m with’cha’s. But you’re going to have to play like you don’t care she hit on Tim.” 

Starling nodded as Cady remarked, “I’m angry enough to treat Regina like my best friend.” 

Starling adjusted her T-shirt over her plump potbelly; “We’re going to have to let this incident with Tim settle before we make our first move.” 

Cady asked how long and after a brief pause, Starling replied, “At least a couple of weeks or a month.” 

Cady’s pretty face displayed a wicked grin, and “Then we’ll bring down the queen.” 

The first item on the girl’s agenda was for Cady to visit Tim and square things away with him. Cady knew in advance that Regina’s shenanigans on Halloween were her own doing and that Tim wasn’t at fault. Tim obliged Cady with a needless explanation, which Cady did appreciate. Cady didn’t clue Tim in on the plan, thinking it wise not to include him. 

Cady suggested to Tim that for the time being, they should play it safe and not go around advertising their relationship. Tim was mildly baffled by the suggestion, but Cady sugarcoated her reasons by pointing out that Regina would only cause more problems for them. Tim went along with the program, but wasn’t as keen on it as Cady would have liked him to be. 

Next up was Regina and Cady knew how to handle this shrew. Cady cordial approached Regina that Monday morning before class with a candy smile. Regina was a little confused by Cady’s reaction to the Halloween kiss, but took the bait as Cady told her; “Thank you Regina for showing me Tim’s true colors. I knew he was too good to be true. He’s just another jerk.” 

Cady helped smooth things further by offering to carry Regina’s book bag and to help her study before class for her early American history exam. 

The weeks went on and Cady behaved like she was Regina’s personnel assistant and tutor. Cady didn’t want to raise suspicions, so she treated Karen and Gretchen and the other plastics in the same fashion. 

Occasionally Cady would lie and make excuses to see Tim on the side, but whenever Regina would bring him up, Cady had long drawn out speeches prepared in advance about him being a typical male jerk. 

*NOVEMBER:* By now Cady had Regina’s trust and confidence and likewise the other plastics. It was now time to put the first part of their plan into operation; causing the plastic to go up against their queen. 

“You know Karen, don’t take this the wrong way, but you went just a tad over board with the pizza tonight”, Cady told Karen as they spoke over the phone. 

“Really, you think so?”, Karen replied with a question.

“I know we we’re all celebrating Regina’s A in English, but ...”, Cady paused and waited for Karen’s response. 

“But..but what?”, Karen stuttered. 

Cady embellished the truth, “Wasn’t it Regina who was encouraging you to eat, I mean really, you told her you had enough and yet she practically forced you to have another slice.” 

Karen closed her eyes to think. Did that actually happen? 

“You ate more than I did”, Cady remarked. 

Karen bit her lips; “I really ate that much?” 

“Isn’t it strange that Regina just had a slice and half, but was pushing you to eat more?” 

Karen nervously chewed on her hair, “Um, yeah. But Regina is on a strict diet.” 

Cady knew she had Karen interested and pressed on with a dare. “I have three way calling, be quiet on the phone and I’ll give Regina a call and I’ll prove it to you.” 

Karen’s voice quivered, “Prove what?” 

“Oh please Karen, aren’t you aware that Regina is so envious of you? She would love to see you go up a dress size so she’ll look better by comparison,” Cady suggested. 

A few minutes later, Cady had Regina on the phone as Karen listened in on the conversation. 

“Can you believe Karen’s appetite?”, Cady asked. 

Regina acknowledged the question with a catty grin, “Oh yeah. That’s why Karen is on the bottom of the pyramid, coz she’s so heavy.” 

Cady had to bite her lip to keep from giggling; this was working much easier than she expected. 

“How much do you think Karen weighs?”, Cady inquired. 

Regina shot back without a moment thought, “Upper one-twenties, but if she keeps eating like a pig; it’s only a matter of time before she’s a thunder chick.” 

Cady continued to pull the strings, “But Karen is in great shape, even her tummy is flat. You don’t really think she’ll get that fat?” 

Regina rattled along, “It’s only a matter of time before Karen’s belly will be bigger than her boobs.” 

Cady had Regina where she wanted her, “Between us, Regina. Don’t you hate the way Karen looks? I mean seriously, it would be a favor to us if she porked out.” 

Regina concurred, “Well as long it’s our secret, yes. I hate the way she flaunts her figure, in outfits that show off those hefty boobs.” 

Cady had zeroed in on Regina’s weakness, her vanity. 

“I can’t stand her slim waist or her perfect thighs, that why I encourage her to eat. I want Karen to put on weight!”, Regina bitterly remarked. Cady then changed the subject before ending the conversation. 

Karen on the other line was speechless. 

“What did I tell you, Karen? Regina is envious of you” 

Karen was enraged and was about to call Regina and tell her off, though Cady suggested another idea, “No don’t. I don’t want Regina to get wind of this. You have to beat her at her own game and I’ll help you.” 

Karen agreed as Cady advised her to challenge Regina’s authority. Karen thanked Cady, then obliged her with the truth about Regina being behind all those practical jokes. 

Cady played stupid and pretended to be surprised, “Wow! So it was Regina all along.” 

“You wouldn’t want to help me to play a few pranks on Regina, would you?”, Cady asked. 

Karen chuckled, “Why not? Let’s put Regina in her place.” 

Cady was amazed at how well this was progressing. Cady then brought up Gretchen, “You’re aware the Regina talks behind Gretchen’s back all the time, right?” 

Karen squinted as she looked over her nails, “Actually, yeah. Regina trashes Gretchen all the time. Well, maybe not all the time.” 

Cady stretched out on the sofa, rubbing her big tummy in a circler motion, “But often enough.” 

Karen thought it out for a brief minute and then whole-heartedly agreed, “Sure, you’re right. Just yesterday Regina told me that Gretchen likes to show her up at practice.” 

Cady patted her tummy, “Think you can do me a favor?” 

Karen’s voice revealed the wicked smile upon her face, “Yeah, what do you have in mind?” 

Cady sat up as she explained, “Let’s get Gretchen on our side. In about an hour, call Gretchen and then call Regina.” 

Karen laughed, “I get it. You want me to get Regina to dish the dirt on Gretchen while she’s listening in!” 

Cady concurred, “Right on. Call me back and let me know what happens.” 

Needless to say, it worked like a charm and now Gretchen was quite annoyed with Regina as well. 

The rest of the week went smooth. Regina hadn’t a clue that her clique had enough of her pompous attitude, at least until Saturday afternoon. Regina and the plastics with Cady were at a trendy boutique located at the mall. The foursome idled away their time looking over the vast number of garments. 

Cady noticed Regina checking out a brilliant black dress and decided to get the ball rolling. Cady took advantage of Regina’s time in the dressing room and approached Gretchen. 

“I’m curious about something?”, Cady asked. Gretchen turned to Cady, 

“What about?” 

Cady made sure Regina was still in the changing room, then remarked, “You’re much more cuter than Regina, why is she the queen bee?” 

Gretchen shrugged her shoulders; “I am cuter, sure. But I won’t call her the queen.” 

Cady tilted her head, “Why then is she always giving the orders?” 

Before Gretchen could reply, Cady added, “Actually Regina bullies you and Karen, or haven’t you noticed.” 

Gretchen shook her head, “Yeah, she is a snot. I’ve had it with her.” 

Cady continued to pull Gretchen into the mix, “She always has to have her way, like that dress she’s trying on. Didn’t you spot it first?” 

Gretchen nodded her reply. 

Cady glanced over Gretchen’s slender form, “That dress would look much better on you than Regina, don’t you think?” 

A few minutes later, Cady stood back and watched as Gretchen challenge Regina’s authority. 

“I think I’ll try that dress on”, Gretchen told Regina. 

Regina’s blinked, “Huh? Why? I’m going to buy it.” 

Gretchen placed her hands over her hips, “I saw it first, so let me try it on and if I don’t like it, you can have it.” 

Regina raised her chin and fold her arms across her breasts, “Excuse me. You briefly glanced over it and put it back.” 

Gretchen sternly remarked, “I wasn’t sure if I wanted it, but I changed my mind. Anyways, the dress is more my style.” 

Regina nervously chuckled; “You’re kidding me, right? Your style?” 

Gretchen stepped into Regina’s space, “Yeah, my style. It matches my hair and skin tone.” 

Regina firmly held onto the dress, “Your style is closer to a potato sack.” 

Karen cruised on over and stood next to Cady as the event took place. 

“Stop being a brat, princess”, Gretchen fired back. 

Regina turned to Karen, “Which one of us do you think would look better in this dress?” 

Karen grinned, “That dress was made for Gretchen’s figure.” 

Regina mouth dropped wide open, “And what’s the matter with my figure?” 

Karen inched her way closer to Gretchen, “That dress was made for someone with smaller hips and flatter belly. Nothing personnel, but it would just look superior on Gretchen.” 

Cady could see the right buttons were pressed, especially when she watched Regina throw the dress at Gretchen and remark, “Fine! Try on the stupid dress!” 

If that wasn’t pleasant enough to watch, an hour later Cady’s plan advanced even further. 

While walking through the mall, the girls happen upon a couple of guys they knew from school. The top shelf variety for sure. Gretchen and Karen usually would give Regina first dibs, but this time, they purposely commandeered the entire conversation, leaving Regina out in the cold for the most part. 

Cady loved seeing Regina actually having to work for attention, and failing miserably at it. By the time the plastics left the mall, Regina was in a sour mood. Cady knew what that meant. Regina would take out her frustrations with food. The bitterness within the clique slowly progressed. 

Gretchen and Karen took Regina to task on a variety of issues. What to wear at selective social events, arranging their schedules to what best suited them, not catering to Regina and who dated whom. Regina was not only losing control of her preppy clique, but the plastics started to distant themselves from her. 

Best yet, even some of the other cheerleaders were joining in. Sharon Colbert refused to give Regina a ride home from school, Monica Westland wouldn’t introduce Regina to her handsome cousin and Tiffany Harker purposely showed up Regina at cheerleading practice. 

The aggravation was starting to take its toll on Regina. Her silky smooth complexion was beginning to fade due to unwanted blemishes, she lost even more interest in her studies and her appetite was becoming harder to control. Though still a member of the popular clique, Regina was no longer as popular among many of her peers. 

(for next chapter click here. )


----------



## traxdata (Aug 5, 2007)

great story so far!!


----------



## Observer (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you - this is a novella, so there's a lot more to come.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 1, 2011)

A 25 chapter classic novella now age-conformed and restored to public view. Enjoy!


----------

